# Cookware Set?



## jgraeff (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys so I'm a chef but i have no idea what cookware to get for my new place. 

I have always wanted to get copper pans but one thing is that there expensive and not sure what is good quality etc. 

so I'm looking for a roughly 1-2qt sauce pot or saucier (round shape) with lid for small things like water for coffee, etc. 

A small skillet for a few eggs etc like 6-8inch diameter. 

and i think a rondeau thats about 4-6 qts, or enough for dinner for two, small stock, sort of a go to pan. 

Im open to stainless or non stick pans as long as there good quality. 


what i currently have is-

5-6qt saute pan with lid but too big for certain things
10 inch black steel skillet from lodge 
10 inch aluminum skillet
some cast iron skillets
a cast iron duct oven without lid about 3 qts 

thanks!


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 31, 2014)

I was in the same boat recently. I went with some calphalons. Sturdy and made in the good ole USA. People recommended the tri-ply Tramontinas as they are a cheap alternative to their counterparts the All Clads.


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you get the tri ply or anodized?


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2014)

ikea, no lie.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 2, 2014)

Andonized found a good deal at home goods that place is hit or miss though


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 2, 2014)

I really like my Tramontina tri-ply. Works as intended for a fraction of ACs price. I use my cast iron more though.


----------



## KVacc (Apr 2, 2014)

Take a look at Demeyere cookware, I've used them for over 12 years and they still look great. I don't think they make the line I have (Sirroco) but they make 5-6 different lines.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 2, 2014)

Get a 4 qt Staub Cocottes or Le Creuset French oven (both aka dutch ovens). Maybe you live near a Le Creuset outlet and if so they have 40% during April. I'm surprised no one has suggested any carbon skillets yet.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 2, 2014)

99Limited said:


> Get a 4 qt Staub Cocottes or Le Creuset French oven (both aka dutch ovens). Maybe you live near a Le Creuset outlet and if so they have 40% during April. I'm surprised no one has suggested any carbon skillets yet.



I love deBuyer black steel. I haven't been in the market for a while....but I have the impression they are pushing Mineral now. Can't tell if that's retail vs commercial, or company wide. Very good option compared to All Clad and name-that-TVchef-ware.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 3, 2014)

If you don't have a big family, here by's what I would recommend (I have either owned or used all of these):

Small durable non-stick skillet for eggs, delicate fish
Medium size thicket carbon steel pan for steaks and the sort, like the mineral
Medium stainless pan for acidic items
2 2 quart stainless or durable non-stick sauce pan or saucier with a lip, and lids
4 quart stainless soup pot or sauce pan
8 quart stock pot
3 to 4 quart dutch oven with lid

I do 90% of my cooking using these pans. 

If you're interested in All Clad, check out cookware and more. They sell All Clad seconds which perform as well as first quality, but are discounted. They have two sales each year where they offer an additional 20% of all seconds.


----------



## swarfrat (Apr 3, 2014)

Regal Ware sells factory leftovers/orphans/closeouts on their website for cheap. I've been very happy with their tri-ply pans.


sr


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys I decided to get a calphalon stainless pot and the rest cheap non stick


----------



## hobbitling (Apr 12, 2014)

Go to a Marshalls or T-J Max. They often have all-clad or Calphalon at a major discount. Sometimes on clearance. It may have a cosmetic flaw, but its usually minor.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 12, 2014)

hobbitling said:


> Go to a Marshalls or T-J Max. They often have all-clad or Calphalon at a major discount. Sometimes on clearance. It may have a cosmetic flaw, but its usually minor.



True that about Marshall's/tjmax/Homegoods/ Ruby Tuesdays but they're usually beat up and the discount isn't that deep. Least thats what I experienced. Why someone wouldn't choose tramontina triply is beyond me for workhorse, dishwasher excellent cooking pans


----------

